# Muzzle question



## dlazzarini (Jun 30, 2019)

I’m mentally preparing to start this muzzle build. Just have a couple of questions that someone that has successfully completed the build hopefully can answer. I’m assuming that the jumper under IC1 needs to be bridged with solder. My other question is about the range switch. Is this something you need to fiddle with much to where it needs to be accessible, or is it a set it and forget it close it up in the enclosure type thing. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## zgrav (Jun 30, 2019)

I have not built the pedal, but I think those are test points under IC1, not something you are supposed to jumper since I don't see anything in the build docs about it.  According to the build docs, you do need to put a jumper on the board if you do not install the jack for the sidechain.


----------



## Robert (Jun 30, 2019)

The solder pads under IC1 allow you to use a less expensive TC1044SCPA charge pump instead of the LT1054.

If you are using the LT1054 do not solder the jumper pads.   Only bridge them if you are using the TC1044SCPA.

The range switch is for using hotter input signals.   It is primarily for when you are using the Key input, but you do need to either install a jumper or a slide switch.

This is the one I'd recommend.








						Mini Slide Switch 1P2T Through Hole 0.2A 24VDC
					

EXCEL CELL ELECTRONIC - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## zgrav (Jun 30, 2019)

Glad you got a better answer about the two connection points under IC1.  Did not stop to see that it was a charge pump.


----------



## Robert (Jun 30, 2019)

zgrav said:


> Glad you got a better answer about the two connection points under IC1.  Did not stop to see that it was a charge pump.



It was a minor revision that might not have been mentioned in the build docs...
The Informant OD has a similar set of pads but are clearly marked on that one.


----------



## dlazzarini (Jun 30, 2019)

Robert said:


> The solder pads under IC1 allow you to use a less expensive TC1044SCPA charge pump instead of the LT1054.
> 
> If you are using the LT1054 do not solder the jumper pads.   Only bridge them if you are using the TC1044SCPA.
> 
> ...


Ok thank you for the info. That is the exact switch that I have. I also have both a LT1054 and a TC1044SCPA. So the only difference is the 1044 are less expensive? Are there any advantages to either besides that or do they function the same


----------

